
Color matters - jmorin007
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/02/color-matters.html
======
sosuke
This is not unlike what I would normally call blog spam. Anyone have a reason
to think otherwise?

~~~
pchristensen
What do you consider to be blog spam? The initial post just contained one
link, so maybe he could have linked directly to the color selector. Since
then, it has been updated with three more links, making the SG post more
valuable than just the mediazeal.

Plus, lots of people trust Seth Godin and the fact that he recommends
something carries more weight than just a random link.

